
Judge rejects charges against Backpage CEO because of DCMA - gscott
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_BACKPAGE_SEX_TRAFFICKING?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-11-16-13-52-57
======
schoen
This submission appears to have confused the CDA and DMCA (which both provide
different kinds of liability protection to communications intermediaries) and
also misspelled "DMCA".

